# Rack of lamb sous vide



## atomicsmoke (Oct 21, 2018)

Not long ago i was rolling my eyes when hearing people talking about sous vide. Now i say "what else i can sous vide ?"

So today i am trying a 3 bone rack of lamb. Aim for 130.

Packed with Dead Sea salt and backyard rosemary.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 21, 2018)

After SV


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 21, 2018)

After a few minutes on the grill infrared burner


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 21, 2018)

I loved it. 

After grilling is at "medium" (which is what i want) . if you like medium rare SV at 125 max.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 21, 2018)

Wow! This is something I haven’t tried in the sv! That looks outstanding! A lot of people have been hesitant about the sv. But honestly it’s the best thing I’ve bought in years. Even if you just use it to warm up leftovers it’s a great tool to add to your arsenal. 

Like

Scott


----------



## daveomak (Oct 21, 2018)

Holey Cow !!!  I'm thinking all you do is cook and eat... and it's everything I like...


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 21, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Holey Cow !!!  I'm thinking all you do is cook and eat... and it's everything I like...


Dave,
I also work,  so can buy food to "cook and eat". Isn't this what life is about?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 22, 2018)

Seems like that's what I do too..   It's what's in first place right now...


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 22, 2018)

Great looking lamb chops!
I haven't tried them in my SV yet either!
Al


----------

